# Where is best place to find snow totals????



## OFIGUY (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey Guys
I have a company we plow for that is questioning a snow total and "nicely" reduced my bill by 475.00. They claim it was just under 3" and I billed for 3". I have no idea where to look because the storm was on New Years Eve 2009. Funny the didnt mention that they are late on payment!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

try the national weather services or some of the local airports


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

OFIGUY;1017422 said:


> Hey Guys
> I have a company we plow for that is questioning a snow total and "nicely" reduced my bill by 475.00. They claim it was just under 3" and I billed for 3". I have no idea where to look because the storm was on New Years Eve 2009. Funny the didnt mention that they are late on payment!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


We use a company called Weather Works for our certified snow totals.


----------

